# Yamaha HTR-6240 decent?



## badger (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a decent ht receiver I won't have to upgrade for a few years. I have polk monitor cs2 center, 40 rears and 70 tower fronts(5.1). I have read a bunch of reviews on the onkyos and was planning to buy one but stopped at costco and this yamaha is $260. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I looked at the specs for the 6240 and it certainly is full featured. The one thing I was not thrilled about is the receivers weight, 18 pounds. When a receiver weighs that little, it brings into question the power supply and the amount of filter capacitance.

When a receiver has a relatively small power supply, continuous high volume listening can be problematic. Much of this depends on the size of your room, the efficiency of your speakers, and preferred listening volume.

The good thing is you bought it at Costco so if it does not meet your needs, there will not be an issue in returning it. I would run it through its paces and see if it meets your needs. 

Polk Audio, while quality speakers, are not super efficient. That is they require a bit of current to sound their best and play loud. Now, if you were running Klipsch's which are ultra efficient, this would not even be a concern.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## badger (Nov 21, 2009)

I havn't bought it and after nore searching online many people think since its light weight and being made in china that it is junk and won't last long. I should prob scrouge up another 100-200$ and go with onkyo. thx for your input, i appreciate it


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo's are tough to beat. What Onkyo are you thinking of going with?
This Onkyo 706 is a steal for just over $400, I know it stretches you budget a bit but it will not let you down. The best thing is that it has THX certification giving you some really useful surround processing and has pre outs so you can at some point add an external amp to power your mains if you choose.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely agree about the 706. Sadly, the vast majority of AV Receivers sold at Big Box Stores have wildly overrated power specifications. A good example of this is Pioneer's VSX-1019. I believe it is rated at 100 watts per channel. When tested by Home Theater Magazine, it output around 30 watts per channels when all channels were driven.

Sadly, this is more the norm than the exception. An excellent indicator is the weight of the receiver. Unless a Class D or similar digital amp design, a 25 pound AVR is simply not going to come close to meeting its rated power. One of the things I love about Onkyo's upper range is that they actually output over 100 WPC all channels driven.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

